# Industrial Open Ceiling



## Painting Omaha (Jul 8, 2012)

I just finished up painting a Industrial open ceiling for a client. Before I painted, the ceiling showed light rust flashing in a few areas. My clients want a white finish. I went to the local Kwal which recently changed to Professional paint coatings and they recommended a waterborne glidden dryfall. This was a big mistake. I tried a small area and rust immediately appeared. I went back and they suggested I use Zinsser cover stain which I used as a base for the entire ceiling. I decided to return the waterborne dryfall for a glidden oil based. Areas still showed some rust so I had to go over those a few times. I would like to get suggestions on a better product to use. I have another ceiling just around the corner. Suggestions are appreciated!

http://www.paintingandwallpaperomaha.com


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Treat your rust with ospho and prime those spots or go directly over it with the oil.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

remove the rust 1st


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Epoxy Ester Dry fall/Sweep Up will solve your problem. Goes on ferrous or galvanized metal and poorly prepared or difficult to prepare surfaces. Just finished a very large hockey rink (360 gallons) on structural steel and galvanized roof deck highly corroded. Totally locked it down. Tight adhering and was able to go on some new sheet rock according to data sheet. Corotech Super Kote 5000 Epoxy Ester Dry Fall 125-1. Tints well with 844 tints too.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Industrial open ceiling? You mean Q deck? If you are in a home depot or a Walmart or a leowes and you look up-that is Q deck.
Alkyd Dryfall kills the rust one and done. If you must, for some reason, use a waterborne Dryfall you got to prime it with an industrial primer first. Long story short- one coat of product that you put on a Q deck has got to come in a black metal can and say 'Flammable' on it somewhere or you are likely to have problems. IMO.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

No alkyd on galvanized metal


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

No rust on galvanized metal.


----------



## Painting Omaha (Jul 8, 2012)

I am talking about the Walmart and Home Depot type ceilings. Its nice to know an Alkyd dryfall only should do the trick next time. I wouldn't have an issue if I was painting the ceiling any color but white. The ceiling ended up turning out great. I just ended up spending more time and materials than I would have had I visited the forum first.


----------

